# How can you hire a guide?



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm planning on making a return visit to Cairo next year, travelling independently and most likely alone. So as a single western female no way am I gonna try and get around to visit places alone. I'm not sure how to go about finding a good reputable safe guide who knows his stuff, can anyone offer advice on this??  My ex "habibi" was an excellent guide but I don't think I be giving him a call though... he'll think he's one the lotto if I contact him 

Also is it possible for someone just on holiday to call in at any of the ex pat meeting places?? It would be nice to have someone to talk to the odd evening, and if there are any ex pats who would like to meet up for coffee or something that would be nice


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

A friend came to stay with me once and I hired a guide for the day here in Alexandria she was female to and I think value for what we paid. Not only did she explain where we went etc she also told us the history etc of things we passed in the minivan. She's a lovely lady.. I just can not remember how I found her! She was a registered guide too. I can see if I can find her web details etc and find out if she covers Cairo too or know of one she recommends. If you would like anyway!

I wonder if there's some listing for the guides somewhere with some tourism board. Or maybe you can ask some top hotel to put you in the right direction with someone they recommend!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I will be in Sharm next year and would be happy to have a day out in Cairo; but I am not a guide but I can gladly look after you and take you under my wing!! I know of a nice hotel where you can see the pyramids as well 

Failing that I have the details of a very reliable guide who was excellent - he is married as well and not a slime ball, not pushy and and not a scammer, he does not have brown teeth either.

We had one guide who wanted £40 for a tradtional Egyptian dinner and came with some falafel and chips however I was quite assertive and vocal - as you can imagine.

If you call into places you will stand a chance of having the obligatory visit to the Papyrus Museum, Perfume Factory etc where uncomfortable buying situations are created.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Yes of course you can just call in at the expats places even if you are on holiday.
When are you coming ou?t... I may still be here.

Maiden


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Ohhh tea and biscuits at Maiden's count me in

You better be in when I ring the bell


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Ohhh tea and biscuits at Maiden's count me in
> 
> You better be in when I ring the bell




You wouldn't get past security lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You wouldn't get past security lol


200LE to the man in the puffer jacket and I would be on your balcony eating your haggis and drinking your finest whiskey


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As a Scot I would only have Scotch whisky not whiskey.
My security guards are beyond bribing
I don't share my haggis with anyone


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> As a Scot I would only have Scotch whisky not whiskey.
> *My security guards are beyond bribing*
> I don't share my haggis with anyone


Well the offer was 200 L.E., so unless they're Scots too, I wouldn't be so sure about it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Believe me my security are not open to bribes.. my security are armed this is a VIP building lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Share and share alike I say

I intend on sharing my haggis quite freely, however I think the tradition is to stab it with a dagger just to make sure the damn thing is dead

I think I might just leave it in the can for a special occasion


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

SHendra said:


> A friend came to stay with me once and I hired a guide for the day here in Alexandria she was female to and I think value for what we paid. Not only did she explain where we went etc she also told us the history etc of things we passed in the minivan. She's a lovely lady.. I just can not remember how I found her! She was a registered guide too. I can see if I can find her web details etc and find out if she covers Cairo too or know of one she recommends. If you would like anyway!
> 
> I wonder if there's some listing for the guides somewhere with some tourism board. Or maybe you can ask some top hotel to put you in the right direction with someone they recommend!


SHendra: Thanks so much, if you do manage to find the details I would really appreciate it, or if she has anyone to recommend  

Maiden: I'm not sure exactly when I'll be coming yet, but if you're still there it would be nice to meet you. Do I just need to bring my passport to the ex pat meeting place? I wouldn't share my haggis with anyone either, I love the stuff 

Horus: Behave :boxing:  If you still have the details of the guide you used this would be great, thank you


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I found her details etc and sent you the relevent information in a PM Charlie she really is a nice Lady. And she covers Cairo to as well as other parts of Egypt!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Believe me my security are not open to bribes.. my security are armed this is a VIP building lol


Well as an Egyptian i can tell you that almost everyone here could be bribed but since it's a VIP building good luck with even getting close enough to offer the bribe lol


----------



## CherryBomb (Dec 13, 2010)

Horus said:


> I will be in Sharm next year and would be happy to have a day out in Cairo; but I am not a guide but I can gladly look after you and take you under my wing!! I know of a nice hotel where you can see the pyramids as well
> 
> Failing that I have the details of a very reliable guide who was excellent - he is married as well and not a slime ball, not pushy and and not a scammer, he does not have brown teeth either.
> 
> ...


Hi borus , sorry for join your replay but 40 pound ,as in egyptian pound or English pound ,by all means is too much,where did u get it ?this price makes me feel good to be Egyptian hehe


----------

